# 10-5 Spruce Creek ; 10-6 S. Lagoon



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Fished Spruce Creek on Friday night. Picked up 2 snook and missed a couple others.

Me with a small snuke:











My buddy Dave with a ~ 25" snuke:











********************************************************************************

Saturday I braved the lagoon. 20mph winds, 3 foot seas, extremely high water level. Conditions were terrible but the fish were chewing.

Caught 9 reds total. Most on topwater and exudes. Here are a couple pics:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice work. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice fish


----------



## Seek_Hunt386 (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome job Jason!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Awesome...Love to fish for snook and redfish combo


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

nice fish!


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I fish the creek alot, every month of the year, did you catch that snook in the actualy spruce creek behind the RR tracks or near the river? I see alota noe's out there somedays.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Near the river. The bigger snook was actually caught in Fozzard's creek.


----------

